# Only 7.9 Win7 Experience???



## Raw (May 25, 2012)

What? I only scored 7.9 for everything EXCEPT my cpu (Intel i2500-K / stock clock @ 7.5)

Just kidding, it's nice to finally see the 7.9 scores.
Now to start some oc'ing with the cpu to get 7.9 there too. (yea...right!!!)

  yea...yea/... I know the WIn Exp Score doesn't MEAN anything.

I just needed to see it as high as it can go, for my sanity. I'm sick of looking at the 5.9 thing.

Update: Ok, no improvement on cpu score after overclocking cpu to 4.327. I'm afraid that's about it for this particular cpu.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 25, 2012)

Im not sure but I dont think you can get a 7.9 score no matter how high you clock that i5.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 25, 2012)

don't care about win exp at all, more memory and SSD get u high score


----------



## Raw (May 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im not sure but I dont think you can get a 7.9 score no matter how high you clock that i5.



Damn...that's bad news...what's it going to take?  I NEED 7.9($%#(lol).


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 25, 2012)

Raw said:


> Damn...that's bad news...what's it going to take?  I NEED 7.9($%#(lol)



I have i7-2600k at 4.5 Ghz and its 7.6, you probably need i7 extreme or somethin


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2012)

My 2600k is at 4.6 and has a 7.8, and it had a 7.8 at 4.7 IIR. Seems 7.9 CPU score is elusive


----------



## Raw (May 25, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I have i7-2600k at 4.5 Ghz and its 7.6, you probably need i7 extreme or somethin



I was thinking I should spray it with WD-40 or something, to loosen it up a little.


----------



## erixx (May 25, 2012)

LOL thread.
Just in sake of sharing: I get 7,8 for the i5 CPU (4400 Mhz) and 7,9 for everything else.
On the XP window it is stated that 7,9 is the top of the hill, no matter what monste you have, it's 7,9 period.


----------



## Aquinus (May 25, 2012)

Good luck. My rig is 7.8, with my SB-E 3820 being the weakest link, and not even a 4.75ghz overclock can get it to bump up. I suspect an Intel 6-core is needed to hit that 7.9 CPU mark, not that it really matters because half of the WEI tests don't even test half of what it says it does. I also wouldn't put my Phenom II 940 within .5 points of my 3820, which shows how crappy this score really is.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 26, 2012)

best thing is to just ignore wei rating and just post your actual system specs whereever you want to


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

Hell my x2 555be unlocked to x4 gets 7.3 on the cpu.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 28, 2012)

5.2 FTW....damn AMD Radeon HD 6410D XDD


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 28, 2012)

Im not sure if even a SB-E 6 core can get 7.9. There was a thread about it a while ago and it seemed there was some sort of impossible limit at 7.8.

I remember reading about a SB-E 6 core at 6ghz that wasnt even 7.9... so yeah... good luck with your i5.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 28, 2012)

AFAIK the limit for everything is 7.9.


----------



## Jetster (May 28, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> AFAIK the limit for everything is 7.9.



it's called sarcasm


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Im not sure if even a SB-E 6 core can get 7.9. There was a thread about it a while ago and it seemed there was some sort of impossible limit at 7.8.
> 
> I remember reading about a SB-E 6 core at 6ghz that wasnt even 7.9... so yeah... good luck with your i5.



I bet you server platforms could hit it. Dual E5 xeons or dual 16-core intelagos procs?


----------



## Lionheart (May 28, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I have i7-2600k at 4.5 Ghz and its 7.6, you probably need i7 extreme or somethin



Wow really

My i7 920 @ 3.4ghz gets 7.7 score 

Do you have hyperthreading off?


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Wow really
> 
> My i7 920 @ 3.4ghz gets 7.7 score
> 
> Do you have hyperthreading off?



No surprise here. My 3820 at 4.5Ghz gets 7.7 as well. I'm not quite sure what Windows is measuring here.


----------



## Jetster (May 28, 2012)

Here it is

http://www.weishare.net/   Not sure how old this is. It may have changed


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 28, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.weishare.net/   Not sure how old this is. It may have changed



The top systems in the list are a joke. One is a older DDR2 laptop LOL


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.weishare.net/   Not sure how old this is. It may have changed





brandonwh64 said:


> The top systems in the list are a joke. One is a older DDR2 laptop LOL



It also uses SilverLight which says everything about a web application.


----------



## Frick (May 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The top systems in the list are a joke. One is a older DDR2 laptop LOL



Which just tells us how WEI is useless. 

And I kinda like SIlverlight.


----------



## kciaccio (May 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> My 2600k is at 4.6 and has a 7.8, and it had a 7.8 at 4.7 IIR. Seems 7.9 CPU score is elusive



Same here. 7.8 on i7 2600K OC.


----------



## Mathragh (May 28, 2012)

Iirc, the 7,9 score for a CPU can only be obtained by having 16 cores(either logical or real cores).
It also still has to be quite quick per thread, but seeing as I've got a 7,8 with my *8-core* bulldozer at 4,4GHz aswell, it seems like the 16 core thingy could hold true.
It might also explain why i5 2500k's can never score as high as a bulldozer 8 core, eventhough they might have more raw processing power. The limit for a quadcoremight be something like 7,5, while 8 cores gets you to 7,8 max.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 28, 2012)

all you have to do is go to Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore and open the xml file in word and make everything say 7.9


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 28, 2012)

I7 3930k, overclocked to 4.37 (no extra voltage).

WEI score: 7.8




Conclusion: WEI is crap.  That is all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2012)

WEI max score is 7.9, 5.9 will always be there due to the HDD, if your sick of seing 5.9 you have to re-run the tool.

WEI is just to determine if you have minimum requirements to run Aero Desktop.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 28, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> WEI is just to determine if you have minimum requirements to run Aero Desktop.




Not true,the Games for Windows Platform uses the WEI to determine if you can run the game


----------



## Raw (May 28, 2012)

*5200+ score a perfect 7.9*



Mathragh said:


> Iirc, the 7,9 score for a CPU can only be obtained by having 16 cores(either logical or real cores).
> It also still has to be quite quick per thread, but seeing as I've got a 7,8 with my *8-core* bulldozer at 4,4GHz aswell, it seems like the 16 core thingy could hold true.
> It might also explain why i5 2500k's can never score as high as a bulldozer 8 core, eventhough they might have more raw processing power. The limit for a quadcoremight be something like 7,5, while 8 cores gets you to 7,8 max.



Huh? Where did you hear that?

How does the lowly AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core processor 5200+ score a perfect 7.9 if what you said is fact?


----------



## Mathragh (May 28, 2012)

Raw said:


> Huh? Where did you hear that?
> 
> How does the lowly AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core processor 5200+ score a perfect 7.9 if what you said is fact?



It shouldnt, its most probaby a bug if no other processor here is able to get 7,9.
But then again, I might recall wrong(hence the *iirc*)


----------



## Raw (May 28, 2012)

*Nope, not a bug. It does score 7.9 WEI*



Mathragh said:


> It shouldnt, its most probaby a bug if no other processor here is able to get 7,9.
> But then again, I might recall wrong(hence the *iirc*)



Nope, not a bug. It does score 7.9 WEI and that's a fact?
So do a lot of other lower processors than the i5-2500.

So much for the Windows score, eh?

Here, thanks to Wiz for the link...http://www.weishare.net/


----------



## Mathragh (May 28, 2012)

Raw said:


> Nope, not a bug. It does score 7.9 WEI and that's a fact!
> So do a lot of other lower processors than the i5-2500.
> 
> So much for the Windows score, eh?
> ...



Well, if you feel more comfortable believing WPI would give CPU's which are inferior in all ways a higher score than superior CPU's, i'm not going to stop you.

However, it would strike me as quite odd that WPI isnt based on any performance number at all.

I totally agree that it does not give any absolute measurable score compared to CPU performance(perhaps excluding number of processing cores available), however generally WPI score increases with a better CPU, so its not just a randomly generated number.

Therefore, I would reason that those weaksauce CPU's scoring a 7,9 are either a bug, or a fake(we all know how easy it is to fake a WPI score). I'm not sure how easy it is to fool that site, but my argument still stands.


----------



## Raw (May 28, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Well, if you feel more comfortable believing WPI would give CPU's which are inferior in all ways a higher score than superior CPU's, i'm not going to stop you.
> 
> However, it would strike me as quite odd that WPI isnt based on any performance number at all.
> 
> ...



Well, it strikes me as odd too.
But I only pointed it out because of your earlier post where you said "score for a CPU can only be obtained by having 16 cores(either logical or real cores)."
The way you stated that sounded like you knew what you were talking about!

Here...let's have a beer and forget about all this drivel. It's meaningless anyways.    
Toast to you!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Not true,the Games for Windows Platform uses the WEI to determine if you can run the game



ya its a simplicity tool but see i just remember reading about it being used for AERO Primarily, never anything pertaining to GFW schematic (Is that even still around)


----------



## Mathragh (May 28, 2012)

Raw said:


> Well, it strikes me as odd too.
> But I only pointed it out because of your earlier post where you said "score for a CPU can only be obtained by having 16 cores(either logical or real cores)."
> The way you stated that sounded like you knew what you were talking about!
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me!  
And i'll be the last to say i'm always correct lol, knowledge is never absolute.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> all you have to do is go to Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore and open the xml file in word and make everything say 7.9



There you go, Problem solved


----------



## theeldest (May 29, 2012)

If you do the WEI via command line you can actually see the raw numbers it gets from the tests.

here's a bit on the CPU test: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc742175.aspx

Also, 2x AMD Opteron 6128s gets me a 7.6 on the CPU. (6128 = 8 cores @ 2.00GHz)


----------



## theeldest (May 29, 2012)

theeldest said:


> If you do the WEI via command line you can actually see the raw numbers it gets from the tests.
> 
> here's a bit on the CPU test: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc742175.aspx
> 
> Also, 2x AMD Opteron 6128s gets me a 7.6 on the CPU. (6128 = 8 cores @ 2.00GHz)



Just checked on a second system. It's a 7.6 regardless of memory. One system had 16GB @ 1600MHz, the other has 128GB at 1333MHz. Both systems got 7.6 with 16 total cores.


EDIT: On a 3rd system with 2x AMD Opteron 6168s I also get 7.6. (6168 = 12 cores @ 1.9 Ghz)


----------



## potanda (Jun 7, 2012)

AMD Fx-8120 @ 4.4Ghz     7.8


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2012)

WEI is just crap. i dont see why we even need a thread on this.


----------



## potanda (Jun 7, 2012)

Makes me sure feel better about my Pc now usaly everyone i7 rigs makes me sad not on this thread though xD


----------



## mog22wai (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a 7.9 for my I7-980x EE at stock clocks when I first installed it in 2010. Since it's dropped to 7.8.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 14, 2012)

Mussels said:


> WEI is just crap. i dont see why we even need a thread on this.



i can't agree more, bcs even according to WEI "Desktop performance for Windows Aero" can score lower than gaming and not like it needs more gfx power


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2012)

WEI Vista: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/...e-your-computers-performance-in-Windows-Vista
WEI 7: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/What-is-the-Windows-Experience-Index

From Vista link:


> Processor subscore. This subscore measures the performance of your processor when tasked with several common Windows-based activities. The subscore represents the average of those measurements.



I think it's very possible that Microsoft has some secret sauce requirement for unlocking 7.9 (e.g. 4 physical processors).  It could also simply be bugged.


Bottom line: it doesn't matter.  The question to be asking is this: is it fast enough for you?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2012)

this is only a generic guage of hardware from 2007/2009


----------



## stayplation3 (Jun 14, 2012)

my amd 965 BE @ 4GHz gets 7.6


----------



## TatsuZZmage (Jul 24, 2012)

yeah 7.9 is the max of win7. win8 has a max at 9.9 just got a 8.1/8.6 on my 7970 and a 7.5 on my stock 1055 thuban. My video score might go up if I had a mb with pcie 2.0 or 3.0 instead of 1.1 lol. 

Also something you may want to look at is chip features if your chip has a encryption or compression speed boosting feature your cpu may score better.

@Mog22wai I remember seeing an article talking about silicone aging/wear. Seems electrons cause the circuit paths to widen slowing chip performance.


----------

